# Roubaix sizing question



## The English Hacker (May 30, 2011)

I have a question for those familiar with Roubaix sizing. I'm 6' tall with a relatively short inseam for my height. My LBS told me that I was a Medium (54) and I rode a Roubaix Elite that they had in stock. It felt OK to me but it was only a parking lot ride and being a completely inexperienced rider I didn't know how everything should feel. I have a Sirrus (2008) in M and I've never thought it felt too small.

Does this situation look OK? Or are they steering me away from a Large (56) because they don't have it in stock? I'd love a second opinion please.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Seems to me that to be 6' tall with "short legs" that would mean you have a "long torso" which would mean that a 54 frame might be a touch short from a reach standpoint.

Standover height is less important than reach in my mind. Saddle can be positioned to give you proper distance from seat to pedals, spacers can be removed to give you proper seat-to-bar drop, but nothing can change the length of the top tube. I guess you could get a longer stem, but better to make sure the frame is the right size.

Ask the shop to let you ride a 56 and a 54 as many times as needed to make up your mind - and more than a spin around the parking lot!

Ray


----------



## w-g (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm no expert but what about torso etc? I just picked up a 61 Roubaix Ultegra a couple weeks back. I'm 6'4" 36" inseam. 
Did they have any other bikes in 56 for you to check out? Try more than a parking lot ride if possible. My LBS let me cruise around on multiple bikes for about 15 minutes each so I could get a feel for sizing. Specifically ignoring the build specs if possible. (tough since one tester was the Tarmac DuraAce). 
The Sirrus in M may give you some ideas but I'd personally find a 56 first if possible to compare.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

If you're proportioned shorter legs/ longer torso, it's somewhat unusual to be sized to a 54cm Roubaix, but that's a general statement made over the internet without seeing how you were sized/ fitted or seeing you on the bike.

If possible, visit another Spec dealer for a second opinion, but don't share that you were previously sized to the 54. If they have a 56, ask to be fitted to it and go for a test ride, but get out on the roads and ride for some duration. Parking lot rides will tell you little about a bikes handling and when sized correctly, a rider will feel 'in control' out on the roads. 

Another option - check out the geo of similar bikes (the Trek Madone and some C'dales come to mind) and test ride similar sizes for comparison. 

Lastly, don't try to make comparisons in fit between hybrids and drop bar bikes. Both the geo and riding position are different enough that comparisons are more likely to mislead than help.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

54 doesn't sound right. Definitely try a 56. If they don't have a Roubaix in 56, maybe they have a Sectuer. Same geometry.


----------



## skiierx (Feb 20, 2008)

If it helps I am 6'1 with 32" inseem and I am riding a 58 and I stayed with the stock stem. I am thinking a 56 should be your starting point. Previously I rode a 56 Allez and the top tube was too short for me hence the reason I changed.

As others have said make sure to take the bike on a good test ride. I took a couple bikes for a 2-3 mile test then when I decided I wanted the roubaix I took it out for a 45 minute test ride.


----------



## wadesworld (May 20, 2011)

I just recently bought a brand new Roubaix frame. At the advice of this forum, before purchasing on the Internet, I went and was sized up by the LBS. I am 5'11.5" with a 33 inseam, probably longer than yours, and was given a 56 as my first choice. It was a perfect fit but I did take out the 54 also and it felt too compact and twitchy. They could have put a longer stem on the 54 but honestly I felt like a big kid on a little bike. Again this experience was based completely on the way I felt with the bike and I am a new road bike rider. Good luck, but in my opinion, the 54 is too small.


----------



## The English Hacker (May 30, 2011)

Thanks guys. I went with a 56 instead.


----------



## carrock (Aug 10, 2009)

to suggest that a 6ft rider with long torso would suit a 54 makes no sense

Long torso would require a long headtube- ie 565 or 582mm- ie 56 or 58 frame


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Sounds good, but make sure that the dealer is spending adequate time and attention fitting you properly. It usually includes a run on some rollers and checking many different points of body/bike. 10 minutes is not enough.


----------

